# Anyone using reddit? Can't find an option to change font size for the site



## johnleo

I am using touchpad and the reddit client displays the comments in a tiny font which is quite difficult to make out. So I thought maybe changing the font size of the site could solve the problem. But unfortunately I can't find any option that will enable me to configure it. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DrMacinyasha

johnleo said:


> reddit client


Huh? There is no "official" Reddit app. Are you using an Android app, some webOS app, the Reddit site, or mobile Reddit site (i.reddit.com)? If either of the latter, you should be able to resize easily with pinch-to-zoom and such. Please clarify what you're using.


----------



## johnleo

#Sorry. To clarify, I am using WebOS, not CM9.

It's AlienRed from the App Catalog. When you click one topic, its content will be displayed on the right pane and is able to be zoomed in and out. But when it comes to the comments, it'll just be displayed in a tiny font size and zooming in and out is impossible. And I can't find anywhere in the app to change that. So I thought maybe the app just direct the webpage on the official reddit to the right pane of AlienRed. Maybe change the font size settings of the original comments will solve the problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## johnleo

Contacted the developer, but didn't get a reply.


----------

